# Lemon Soaps



## Sibi (Sep 19, 2009)

I made these yesterday.  I finally achieved some pretty colors (don't know how???) but as always a little snag.  AGAIN, I got the gosh darn ash!!  GRRRRRR.  No matter what I do I get that stupid ash which I HATE!!  I made the tops textured and pretty then the ash monster reared its ugly head and ruined my pretty soap.  However this time I took the negative and turned it into a positive  I sliced off the ash with a knife and made my soaps nicely square so I had lots of scraps.  Since the scraps are still relatively soft I turned them into soap balls for some future soap down the road!  So despite the ash I'm happy with the way they turned out.  The scent is Lemon Verbena with a little forbidden fruit.  Not to crazy about the scent but maybe it'll turn into something nicer as they cure.  Here's the pics.  They're not that great cause they were taken with my cell phone but it's something.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Those are so pretty-- great job! The soap balls will go great in a white soap don't you think?


----------



## Pug Mom (Sep 19, 2009)

They look nice to me!!!  Very pretty!  I wish I could smell them....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Cell phone is good enough to show some pretty soap!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

They look beautiful Sibi , way to go .


----------



## Rosey (Sep 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## LJA (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh Sibi, those are really really pretty!  I personally like squared off soaps, so I'm all over these!  Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Love em. I use all my soap scraps to make soap balls. My customers eat them up. I put 3 in a bag and label and sell them. I make sure they are pretty good size. I dont know if they are using them or using them for decoration.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 19, 2009)

Those colors are pretty! I really like the idea of the soap balls in a white soap. That'd be gorgeous!


----------



## jarvan (Sep 19, 2009)

You said these are lemon soaps...did you achieve a decent lemon or is is really light?

I have NO...Zero...success with anything citrus. I have tried anchoring with clay so far and that seems useless.


----------



## gekko62 (Sep 19, 2009)

CastorFan said:
			
		

> Cell phone is good enough to show some pretty soap!



You betcha! I love the colour.They look great


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 19, 2009)

great idea to use the soap scraps for soap balls


----------



## Sibi (Sep 20, 2009)

jarvan said:
			
		

> You said these are lemon soaps...did you achieve a decent lemon or is is really light?
> 
> I have NO...Zero...success with anything citrus. I have tried anchoring with clay so far and that seems useless.



I used 2/3 lemon scent and 1/3 forbidden fruit scent.  And all I really smell is the fruity scent, the lemon has faded pretty much, much to my dismay.  Guess it'll take a few more tries before I master the lemon scent (if ever).  Anyone out there master the lemon scent yet?  How???? :?


----------



## Sibi (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind words everyone!


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are great swirls and I like the idea of using the balls in another batch.


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretty soaps Sibi!


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

very nice soaps!! Do they smell really lemon-y?


----------



## lecheymiel (Sep 24, 2009)

seems so soft... I like it so much
 :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: 

Bibs


----------



## Sibi (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments everyone!!  As far as the scent goes....I've noticed that as it cures it IS getting a more lemon-y scent  It's growing on me.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 24, 2009)

they look great, sibi!

may i ask how you got that type of coloring?  1) i'm terrible at creatively coloring my soaps, very predictable, 2) pretty standard coloring techniques

i'm soooo jealous


----------



## IanT (Sep 24, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> they look great, sibi!
> 
> may i ask how you got that type of coloring?  1) i've terrible at creatively coloring my soaps, very predictable, 2) pretty standard coloring techniques
> 
> i'm soooo jealous



you have an awesome avatar


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 24, 2009)

lol

Mr. Bean is the BOMB!!    

It is one of the few shows/movies in television history I can repeatedly watch over and over


----------



## Milla (Sep 29, 2009)

I think I missed this before.  I LOVE your swirls!  so pretty!


----------



## Sibi (Sep 30, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> they look great, sibi!
> 
> may i ask how you got that type of coloring?  1) i'm terrible at creatively coloring my soaps, very predictable, 2) pretty standard coloring techniques
> 
> i'm soooo jealous



Sorry I didn't respond before salty.  The colors are some micas that I had sittin on the shelf.  I take a small amount of oil (Tbl or so) and mix with each color then add the rest of the soap for each color once the color is mixed well with the oil.

Good luck!!  I've had a terrible time with colors! I was lucky on this one!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 30, 2009)

Sibi:  those are beautiful!  I love the color and the swirls.


----------



## twilightluver (Sep 30, 2009)

great job...bet thet smell great as well


----------



## Sibi (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks everyone for your lovely comments. It's on the curing rack...gotta wait a few weeks before I try it.  I love swirling


----------



## Deda (Sep 30, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> thanks everyone for your lovely comments. It's on the curing rack...gotta wait a few weeks before I try it.  I love swirling



Nope!  I used it!  I love it. 

Sorry, couldn't wait, it smelled too good.  And it was pretty.  And there was no soap in Tab's bathroom.


----------

